# Prototype test - rock ledge for snakes/frogs/whatever



## rosequoll (Apr 23, 2012)

Just took some photos of a quick foam rock ledge that I threw together last night. I have no idea if I even LIKE it, but it was more of a test to see if I could.

If anyone likes the design, let me know! I might go ahead and just make it anyways. =) I'm going to use it as a test to see if the ideas for going from foam to a final resin shell casting will work.

Measures approx 29 cm long, 7cm tall and sticks out 13cm at the furthest point. Open to suggestions to make the shapes more natural, colours to try when casting.

As well, option for attachment to tank are:
Glass (attach with magnets (more expensive) or just silicone)
Wood (can make the back solid to screw through the wood INTO the ledge, or embed bolts into the ledge so you can bolt it through)
Other??


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 23, 2012)

I like it!!!! i will be (or before some smart bum says it, my snakes will be) a tester any time you want


----------



## animal-mad (Apr 23, 2012)

looks really good would like to see some before afters when you have finnished for sure


----------



## rosequoll (Apr 23, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> I like it!!!! i will be (or before some smart bum says it, my snakes will be) a tester any time you want



What sort of snake do you have/current size?

I should be asleep, so of course instead I coated the foam with a thin layer of plaster and then painted it instead. I still can't decide if I actually like it. :?


----------



## J-A-X (Apr 24, 2012)

I like it, good shape, enough interest without being fussy, plaster gives too smooth a finish IMO, but I'll let you off seeing as you were 'sleep working'


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 24, 2012)

rosequoll said:


> What sort of snake do you have/current size?
> 
> I should be asleep, so of course instead I coated the foam with a thin layer of plaster and then painted it instead. I still can't decide if I actually like it. :?




I have a yearling jungle, MD and Diamond.. all between 500-700g.


I still like them!


----------



## melluvssnakes (Jun 3, 2012)

How do you plan on getting a resin cast from the foam? I'm having a bit of a play around with resins and silicones at the moment moulding hides. Are you using Barnes products?


----------



## NTNed (Jun 3, 2012)

Looks awesome, I want to have a go but I think my autistic side would come out....lol. I've actaully been readin reading a few of these in the DIY, and the grout seems to be the way to go from all of those. Also makes it strong and sealed from what I have read, I won't know till I have a crack myself, very soon.

Nice work and I think you would be surprised how much use it would get, especially if you mounted it higher in the enclosure than ground/floor level. For my Albino Darwin I would have to mount it almost on the roof, she's real aboreal...lol. She squeezes between her fake vine and the roof always, I dunno why I even bother with hides for her.
Cheers,
Ned


----------



## rosequoll (Jun 3, 2012)

Yup, always Barnes stuff! Will be starting some hides and ledges next week I think. Need to go pick up the resin I want to use. =)


----------



## Revell13 (Jun 3, 2012)

Im curious about resins as well, are they easy to use/cost effective? I would love to be able to do the original of a design in foam then make the mould and punch out some resin replicas.


----------



## Marzzy (Jun 4, 2012)

Does the resin eat the foam ?
How much is resin worth ?
How many litres do you get ? 
What brand ?
Is it thick ?
Is it tough or flexi ?


----------

